# 95 nissan d21 (hardbody) sputtering problem at 3500 rpm



## derrick96101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Im new to the forum and having big issue with My nissan when it reaches 3500 rpm it sputters and throws the truck back and forth hard when in gear and in neutral it does it very little but u still hear it can't figure out what the problem is getting terrible gas mileage as well getting 6-7 city and 11 highway can't figure if it's a maf problem or a clog problem or what it could be has new plugs wires rotor and cap fuel filter 02 sensor and new air filter can't figure what it could be any help would be great


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Get a repair manual - changing parts without diagnosis get's expensive fast.

Tom


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome, Derrick!
I agree with Tom, it's best if you have access to a manual, but there's tons of info here to get you started.

There's a sticky at the top that explains how to pull the diagnostic trouble codes, and you need to do that first. Write down any codes!

Once you're sure you have the codes read come back and post them up in this thread to see if the team here can help you figure it out.
Thanks!

-Roger


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I would check the idle air control valve. My 1995 had problems like this when I 1st got it. I also had a plugged cat.


----------



## ecolyx (Jun 3, 2014)

derrick96101 said:


> Im new to the forum and having big issue with My nissan when it reaches 3500 rpm it sputters and throws the truck back and forth hard when in gear and in neutral it does it very little but u still hear it can't figure out what the problem is getting terrible gas mileage as well getting 6-7 city and 11 highway can't figure if it's a maf problem or a clog problem or what it could be has new plugs wires rotor and cap fuel filter 02 sensor and new air filter can't figure what it could be any help would be great


Maybe just a stab in the dark (without diagnosis), but I had similar issues when the dizzy advance became disconnected. Sounded rough as hell. 

Also if you disconnect the charging system and let the battery start running dry, you'll find a similar issue where the coil is not producing enough spark at higher revs, so worth checking the power level and charging rate.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Look at your ignition timing while reving with a timing light and observe if there's any ignition missing present.... possible bad coil or ignition power transistor! Check power going to coil for steady power input and if there's any fluctuations in power input to coil then that's your power transistor that's causing that!


----------

